

My new app - what do you think? - tcarnell
https://puntoshare.com/

======
Mikosia
It is not clear to me what I would use it for. emphasize the _use it for_.

"create/organize your data in hierarchically" is well and good, but doesn't
make sense to a user. Also suggest lessening the content, just put 3-4
examples max. and put the examples front & center.

------
ergergregg
What is missing:

1) Screenshots 2) Better design of the app 3) Better explanation of what the
app does ?

The website looks 2002, and because of 1 and 2 ti doesn't make me want to try
the app sorry.

------
tcarnell
In essence, you can:

\- create/organize your data in hierarchically (lists of lists)

\- publish content at any point in the hierarchy

\- share data with specific people at any point in the hierarchy

\- generate QR codes for any point in the hierarchy for mobile/remote access.

It's an idea I have been playing with for years, but finally got around to
turning it into something usable.

It's actually pretty good and I think the concept is unique.

------
realize
This really needs screenshots. 95% of my initial judgement of whether I want
to investigate an app further is based on screenshots.

------
andreyon
if your target market is not hardcore computer geeks that can read your mind,
I'd suggest asking a copywriter to help you with the site. I honestly don't
understand what is your product about and what a use case is.

